# Hunting Slingshot



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been trying to find the perfect hunting slingshot recently, somethnig that will cope with heavy double bands well and be accurate at the same time. So far a hammer/pistol grip type slingshot has been my favourite but I find it hard to conceal in my pocket. I am hunting at distances of about 20 metres or so, which slingshot do you guys prefer for hunting with?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not a hunter but i have a little bit of experience with slingshots, I would check out the following vendors (My personel bias is toward wood and classic style slingshots) Bunnybuster, A+ slingshots, Gamekeeper slingshots, Flippinout, Flatband. Hogancasting etc... but pretty much any vendor here makes a compact frame that would do the trick...
Bottum line is there are hundreds of forks out there but it really depend most on what you want.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would suggest that you take a bit of time to get very clear about what type of frame you really prefer. It sounds like you want something small enough to be pocketable, and with that we are in agreement. But you also need to try a few to see about the other characteristics. If you are going to put heavy bands on it, you may find that a hammer grip does not work so well ... on the other hand, you may have much stronger wrists than I. A finger hook and thumb brace style allows you to choke up on the frame, and thus be more steady with heavy bands ... on the other hand, you may find this style of shooting so foreign to your habits that it just does not suit you. Another factor is whether you shoot sideways or upright ... if upright, you may find that an ergo syle with offset handle does not suit you ... if sideways, the ergo style with offset handle might be just the ticket. Shooters are so very different that it is hard to make a prescription for all. What suits me very well might not suit you at all. I note that you are in the UK. Perhaps if you get in touch with some of the UK dealers and discuss these various factors with them (and no doubt others which they will suggest), you will be in a better position to find something that suits your particular tastes and needs.

It is not that many here are unwilling to help or offer suggestions. But keep in mind that each of us has our own unique preferences and shooting styles. But the process of searching for the right frame can be a very enjoyable one.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry I'm interested in finding out what other people hunt with, I have a number of frames to try that I have made recently however there doesn't seem to be much discussion on this forum about what people are using to hunt with. Thanks for the advice though Charles!


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

I like hunting with my slingshot I made, it holds single or double bands and is accurate. I made my natural based off of John Webb's pr1. I actually got a pr1 from him but I just like the looks and feel of a natural so I made one like it, because that's how I like my slingshots. But I still shoot my gamekeeper time to time!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't always hunt, but when I do, I hunt with a home made bubinga MX-Ergo.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm all ears and keen to hear about peoples choices.

Principle reason I am getting into the sport is so I can discreetly hunt for the table.

Had 2 good years of rain so duck is on the menu. Rabbits too...What do you hunt for Sling Jim?


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

For me...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11818-sps-first-kill/page__hl__%2Bsps+%2Bfirst__fromsearch__1


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

rosco said:


> I'm all ears and keen to hear about peoples choices.
> 
> Principle reason I am getting into the sport is so I can discreetly hunt for the table.
> 
> Had 2 good years of rain so duck is on the menu. Rabbits too...What do you hunt for Sling Jim?


I hunt for Rabbit, Duck, Pigeon, Squirrel and Pheasant at the moment







How about you?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Since you asked, here is what I have been hunting with recently:










It is one of my versions of the Ninja design by Dahhiker. It is cut from half inch thick HDPE, from an old cutting board. The black on the handle is a piece of bicycle innertube for better grip. It is banded with 3/4 inch wide straight cut Theraband gold. The pocket is a bit smaller than I would like, as I often shoot stones. It fires 3/8 inch lead and .44 caliber lead with authority at my draw length of 37 or 38 inches. I am quite accurate with it. It is certainly adequate for birds and bull frogs, and for head shots on rabbits and squirrels at the ranges at which I would shoot them. It is very light and compact ... length only 5 inches, fork separation only 2 inches. I would not cry a river if I lost it or if some over zealous officer of the law decided to confiscated it. I could always make another very quickly.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I like my heavy duty aluminium and spotted gum PFS with dbl tb gold and shoot 1/2" steel or lead. Posting this on phone so check out my gallery if you want to see it.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Seems like a functional tool for the job Charles. Giving it up to Plod, or losing it, is an issue to bare in mind I spose. I was hoping to hear about your choice. You appear to have a bit of authority around the boards.

Sling Jim - I have'nt made a catty for 20 years. Came here to find out about new ideas and have been gobsmacked by the breadth of info and interest in the sport. I'm already totally obsessed by it and am amassing as much info as I can while I wait for some materials and my "Slingshot Shooting" book to arrive. Awful habit of going off half cocked, but this time I am devouring all I can on the subject before I launch into it. Catty's are set to dominate my life for a while.

Always been a keen hunter. Strictly for the table though. Don't understand why people kill or practice catch and release....demeans both species I reckon. Ducks, bunnies, foxes (the one exception from my rule - major pest species and so I make a trophy of them), hog deer, the odd hare...if it's edible, close enough for a clean kill and I can get away with it.....it's GAME ON!


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

That was worth the jump Rapier. Extraordinary looking beast!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep this is my favorite hunting slingshot. It will not work for poachers though! - Tex








http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/912-copy-of-nova-6/


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep this is my favorite hunting slingshot. It will not work for poachers though! - Tex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, it is smaller and lighter than a rifle! Let me think .... perhaps you could design some VERY wide and deep back pockets for it ...





















I'll bet you get lots of power with it, with a reasonable draw ... and accurate as all get out, too.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Just found out I can't legally hunt with a catty in Oz. Seems like I can only use guns and bullets...shame.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

rosco said:


> Just found out I can't legally hunt with a catty in Oz. Seems like I can only use guns and bullets...shame.


Don't forget bows, they are fine and at present do not require a lisence!


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep this is my favorite hunting slingshot. It will not work for poachers though! - Tex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if they like wearing a Duster. LOL That would be like sneaking the 10 gauge shotgun from El Dorado.


----------

